# Will There be a Live-Action He-Man Movie?



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2011)

In the past decade, there have been two live-action _Transformers_ films, a live-action _G.I. Joe_ film, and countless live-action films adapted from various Marvel Comics and DC Comics franchises.

Therefore, I now am wondering if a new live-action film adapted from the _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe_ franchise is likely to be made. That franchise is another franchise that started as an animated television series in the 1980's that was popular for a certain duration and then lost that popularity.

I believe that the time is right for a live-action adaption of that franchise to be made, for both new and long-time fans, now that such franchises are starting to have more serious stories and thus be taken more seriously by both the general public and professional critics.

What does everyone else believe? Would you like to see a live-action _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe_ film, and if so, how likely is it that such a film will be made in the near future? I eagerly await your responses.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 4, 2011)

There already is one


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> There already is one



Yes, I know that there was, but I forgot to mention it in my above post, and it was made several decades ago, so I believe that a new movie meant for today's audiences would be an ideal course of action, especially because most action movies today are much more serious in their plots than were action movies from previous decades.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2011)

bwahahahaha, I reviewed the old one. More Thor TV spots

Personally, I have doubts as to whether a new one work work but I guess it might. If Conan is a hit, they might do it as a cash-in.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

I would watch it, but I'm not exactly anticipating one.


----------



## Jena (Apr 4, 2011)

No, please, no.

The only reason I think they haven't touched it is because it's laced in so much unintentional homoeroticism that they fear today's youth wouldn't watch it.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 5, 2011)

There already is one.  I haven't watched it, just seen Nostalgia Critic review of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

The original one was badass. At least it was when I was a kid, which is when I watched it. So badass.

If there ever is another one they'll really have to make that green tiger good. Otherwise the movie sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2011)

No speedo and adventures on earth this time, please. 

And yeah, they would have to have the tiger. While they're at it, get Holy Diver for the adds theme music.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

By the pride of Gayskull.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> By the pride of Gayskull.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZsrBbpFVnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Now, that is very interesting. I fully agree with all the "do's and dont's" that that article listed, especially as I am only a casual fan of this franchise and my familiarity with it is far less in comparison to other similar superhero franchises.



Achilles said:


> No speedo and adventures on earth this time, please.



Yes, I also would hope for He-Man's clothing to not be quite so skimpy, for the film to be set in Eternia, and also for the story to be much more serious and dark, in keeping with the themes and trends of recent superhero films. My idea is that a film could start with a 15- to 20-minute opening scene with Prince Adam's father and Kaldor to establish their relationship and reveal how Kaldor become Skeletor, as happened in the first episode of the 2003 television series. After that, the move would move ahead in time to focus on Prince Adam, the main character, but having that exposition in the beginning would help to add depth and drama to the story, in my mind.


----------

